# Detailing News- new from Autoglym Polar range



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Polar Blast is a snow foam pre-wash that should be applied using a pressure washer. Covering the entire vehicle exterior with a magnificent blanket of foam ensures none of the surfaces are missed in the cleaning process. The foam clings to paintwork longer than regular shampoos to gently loosen and lift dirt. This reduces the risk of scratches and swirl marks that can be caused by a sponge or wash mitt when agitating heavy contamination on your paintwork. Its pH neutral formulation will not remove any existing layers of polish or wax.

Polar Wash is a safe and effective cleaner that should be applied using a pressure washer, after pre-washing with Polar Blast. This impressive cleaner will cover your vehicle in a blanket of foam that makes light work of dirt, traffic film and road grime removal.

Polar Seal is a protective coating that has been specially formulated for application through a pressure washer with a foam gun. It imparts a super hydrophobic layer that causes water to bead on your car, reducing drying time & protecting paintwork for effortless follow up washes. Simply spray onto a clean, wet vehicle, rinse off and dry to leave behind a high gloss, wax-like finish.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

These look interesting! Can’t wait to try the polar seal, although I’m wondering if there is any reason why it could not be used after a normal wash..?


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

It can be used after a normal wash if you like, the idea behind this range was to be able to use a pressure washer to pre-wash, wash then protect. But you can 'normal wash' then apply this after if you like.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> It can be used after a normal wash if you like, the idea behind this range was to be able to use a pressure washer to pre-wash, wash then protect. But you can 'normal wash' then apply this after if you like.


Ah that's good! I'll be getting both the wash and seal once I can get my hands on them!

Presumably the polar seal is a polymer based sealant rather than Si02/carnauba based?


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

When are these available?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Now available in Halfords


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Autoglym said:


> It can be used after a normal wash if you like, the idea behind this range was to be able to use a pressure washer to pre-wash, wash then protect. But you can 'normal wash' then apply this after if you like.


Hi there,

So if I have this right:

- Polar blast is a snow foam, let it dwell and then rinse off

- Polar wash is of a snow foam-ish consistency? but is more of a shampoo or is it like TFR? or combo of the two? Assume you would use a mitt to wash this product once it's been blasted on the car? Or is it designed to be a non contact wash?

- Polar seal, like you say spray onto a wet car then rinse off and dry

As all 3 products are designed to be used via a pressure washer foam gun, what kind of quantities or dillution ratios are recommend/suggested?

I like the idea of 3 products being used one after the other via a foam gun - sounds like it could save time. In perfect world you'd have 3 foam bottles with each product ready to go!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We've been using your snow foam for a while with great results, so going to give these a go too.

The only logistical issue is that typically half a bottle of foam solution is used per car, so people would need 3-4 lance bottles with mixes in, or some other way of swapping out products - that said, the bottles are cheap enough


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

///M Sport said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So if I have this right:
> 
> ...


Polar Blast is a snow foam, let it dwell and then rinse off

Polar Wash is applied with the pressure washer. It is foamy, but not as thick at Polar Blast. It is pH neutral if diluted 50:50. It should be agitated to loosen dirt, unless your car is clean already and you are just washing for fun. It is not a TFR type product.

Polar Seal is applied and then rinsed off. The videos all give a good idea of how much and what to use.


















MidlandsCarCare said:


> We've been using your snow foam for a while with great results, so going to give these a go too.
> 
> The only logistical issue is that typically half a bottle of foam solution is used per car, so people would need 3-4 lance bottles with mixes in, or some other way of swapping out products - that said, the bottles are cheap enough


Just a quick rinse out and rinse through of water in between products is needed if you don't have multiple bottles.


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

50/50 dilution for Polar Wash?

At £20 for 2.5 litres that's very very expensive per wash. Even if I only used half a lance full, that's still 250ml of Polar Wash at £2 per wash.

No thank you.


----------

